# Nice Lemon



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2018)

Just finished the cleanup for this 72 Lemon Disc for a friend. Now working on a 72 Orange Krate Disc. That yellow and chrome looks great in the sun... when we see it.


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 5, 2018)

can't go wrong with a clean lemon


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 17, 2018)

WOW, that sure did turn out sweet............


----------

